# Model Railways



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> If you don't want it the Stephec Home for Model Railways would be pleased to care for it on your behalf.





classic33 said:


> What's in it, and do you know how old. Also what condition?
> Can then give you an idea of what its worth.





stephec said:


> Time to board out the loft and run it around there, what kind of set up is it?





CarlP said:


> It's a flying Scotsman set up with standard layout already on a board. The basic set was bought for my FIL by my SIL, and he over time added to it, all the buildings, landscape, rolling stock. Not long after he finished it he was going to sell it, I said I'd buy it, but he gave it to, then about 6 months later he died.





stephec said:


> Sounds like you've got a nice base for a potential upgrade there.
> 
> Another type of n+1 could be about to start.





classic33 said:


> Extension packs E & F in with it?





stephec said:


> Depending upon which set you bought it would have at least a basic oval, and higher up the range a bit more as well.
> 
> Extension packs were available to increase the amount of track until you complete the standard layout mat that was included with all sets.
> 
> The above assumes it's a Hornby set, and it's based on information from the last time I looked at them about fifteen years ago.



I've inherited from my FIL a Hornby Flying Scotsman railway set, he originally got the basic set from my SIL for his birthday. Overtime he put the paper colour base mat down on a board and added to it. Then he became ill, gave all the stuff to me before he carked it. So for about four years the base and boxes of stuff have been sitting in the garage and loft.

From memory there's quite a lot of stuff, all Hornby, buildings, cars, rolling stock, trees, track even a couple having it off in a feild and a bloke throwing up behind the bins, loads of stuff. 

I don't want get rid or sell it, but I'm not sure how or where to set it up. 

So are there many folks here into model railways that can give me a few pointers?


----------



## stoofer35 (23 Aug 2015)

Piccys?

S


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2015)

I never has a railway set  so I went to work for British Rail and played with the real thing


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> I've inherited from my FIL a Hornby Flying Scotsman railway set, he originally got the basic set from my SIL for his birthday. Overtime he put the paper colour base mat down on a board and added to it. Then he became ill, gave all the stuff to me before he carked it. So for about four years the base and boxes of stuff have been sitting in the garage and loft.
> 
> From memory there's quite a lot of stuff, all Hornby, buildings, cars, rolling stock, trees, track even a couple having it off in a feild and a bloke throwing up behind the bins, loads of stuff.
> 
> ...


R1058 Or R1072 do you know?

Spare room an option open to you?


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> Depending upon which set you bought it would have at least a basic oval, and higher up the range a bit more as well.
> 
> Extension packs were available to increase the amount of track until you complete the standard layout mat that was included with all sets.
> 
> The above assumes it's a Hornby set, and it's based on information from the last time I looked at them about fifteen years ago.


They changed the standard layout again in recent years. 
Assuming the track plan on the set has been followed, is there a single and double level crossing halfway down one side?

Would you be willing to re-lay the layout. You open your options that way. You could even extend the layout down a second wall!

What do the control units look like?


----------



## Lonestar (23 Aug 2015)

I don't need one.I have a real railway (and trains) to play with.



numbnuts said:


> I never has a railway set  so I went to work for British Rail and played with the real thing



Saw this after.


----------



## stephec (23 Aug 2015)

You know there's a forum on the Airfix/Hornby website?

As Classic says you can rearrange the track to fit whatever space you have available, mine was on the standard mat tacked to a piece of MDF, with 4x4 offcuts for legs and additional bracing as needed.

With limited space a common one is to run it along a wall on a piece of board about 18" to 2' wide, you can go L shaped round a corner with it as well.

Without doing a search myself I'd imagine there's plenty of ready made layout plans available.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2015)

My apologies.

I went out just after posting the OP and have just got back in.

I'll post some photos and check what I actually have tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> R1058 Or R1072 do you know?
> 
> Spare room an option open to you?



I expect it's a R1072. Spare room is a possible option or maybe the garage.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> I expect it's a R1072. Spare room is a possible option or maybe the garage.


Inside is always preferable.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> You know there's a forum on the Airfix/Hornby website?
> 
> As Classic says you can rearrange the track to fit whatever space you have available, mine was on the standard mat tacked to a piece of MDF, with 4x4 offcuts for legs and additional bracing as needed.
> 
> ...


Can copy the track plans from the book.

Or if he's feeling adventurous, he could take the digital route. Controlling upto 9,999 locomotives from his PC via his smartphone!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Can copy the track plans from the book.
> 
> Or if he's feeling adventurous, he could take the digital route. Controlling upto 9,999 locomotives from his PC via his smartphone!



For some reading I don't fancy the digital route, for sort of the same reason I don't want a DI2 or similar, it's not that it's not good it's just doesn't seem right. 

@Lonestar & @numbnuts both my Grandfather and his son, my uncle were train drivers, starting off as apprentices and working there way up the former before the war, the latter during the war. My uncle (85yo) has a photo of him standing by a steam train he managed to derail. 

I spent five years living near and playing on the railways in Willesden Junction.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

That's the extreme if you want to go that way.


----------



## Thomo (23 Aug 2015)

I have built many railways currently have a 00 gauge exhibition layout and an n gauge layout for exhibition. I am building a 12" by 12" 00 gauge in my shed. The plan is to model the well know. Scenes from Thomas and fried s for the baby boy I am expecting in December. My shed has electric lights and heating so it's perfect for railways. I would be happy to help as long as your not to far from me


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2015)

Thomo said:


> I have built many railways currently have a 00 gauge exhibition layout and an n gauge layout for exhibition. I am building a 12" by 12" 00 gauge in my shed. The plan is to model the well know. Scenes from Thomas and fried s for the baby boy I am expecting in December. My shed has electric lights and heating so it's perfect for railways. I would be happy to help as long as your not to far from me


One question. Who's Fried s?


----------



## Thomo (23 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> One question. Who's Fried s?



Fried s is the result of me owning a iPhone and wanting to type friends but the combination on my fat fingers and the most useless predictive type system ever.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

Thomo said:


> Fried s is the result of me owning a iPhone and wanting to type friends but the combination on my fat fingers and the most useless predictive type system ever.


If you still want some of the Thomas and Friends locomotives, have a look for the stamp collection ones. They never really sold.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Aug 2015)

[


CarlP said:


> For some reading I don't fancy the digital route, for sort of the same reason I don't want a DI2 or similar, it's not that it's not good it's just doesn't seem right.
> 
> @Lonestar & @numbnuts both my Grandfather and his son, my uncle were train drivers, starting off as apprentices and working there way up the former before the war, the latter during the war. My uncle (85yo) has a photo of him standing by a steam train he managed to derail.
> 
> I spent five years living near and playing on the railways in Willesden Junction.



I've been on over 30 years now.Great for them,guess I would have loved it even more then than now.The railway has changed so much after privatisation.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2015)

Here are some pics, one of the original set, one of the track map layout (sorry about the quality, but its in the garage against the wall and difficult to get to ) and the controls, I think.

I have a huge loft, but I can't get the board as it is in the loft as the hatch is too small, I suppose I could re-build it but I'd rather not.

There's a load of stuff in boxes up in the loft too.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Here are some pics, one of the original set, one of the track map layout (sorry about the quality, but its in the garage against the wall and difficult to get to ) and the controls, I think.
> 
> I have a huge loft, but I can't get the board as it is in the loft as the hatch is too small, I suppose I could re-build it but I'd rather not.
> 
> ...


Why's the track running over the platform?
You've got the better of the set supplied controllers. New ones are pathetic, with no seperate power take off for point motors or lighting.
Check the track & the wheels of the tender(on the one shown) by rubbing with your finger. Dirt is common and can lead many to suspect that they have a problem they don't have.
It appears wired to allow full control over the entire layout. If not a few link wires would complete it for you.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Why's the track running over the platform?



Don't know, maybe he didn't have the right parts.



> You've got the better of the set supplied controllers. New ones are pathetic, with no seperate power take off for point motors or lighting.
> Check the track & the wheels of the tender(on the one shown) by rubbing with your finger. Dirt is common and can lead many to suspect that they have a problem they don't have.
> It appears wired to allow full control over the entire layout. If not a few link wires would complete it for you.



I'll check that stuff out.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

The dirt isn't anything major, just a natural accumulation. It does however create a bad contact between track and wheels(pick up points on the loco's). Easily solved.
IF the water tower that sits opposite the goods shed, in the siding is a Skaldale one & not the plastic one, its worth more now, don't part with it.


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> If you still want some of the Thomas and Friends locomotives, have a look for the stamp collection ones. They never really sold.


That's what I had, a Thomas and Percy set with a double oval.

I got it for my lad when he was six months old and built the layout in his room, unfortunately he wasn't able to operate it so he just sat there and watched me.

I think it's still in a box somewhere hiding in a cupboard.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> That's what I had, a Thomas and Percy set with a double oval.
> 
> I got it for my lad when he was six months old and built the layout in his room, unfortunately he wasn't able to operate it so he just sat there and watched me.
> 
> I think it's still in a box somewhere hiding in a cupboard.



My grandson is really into Thomas but I think you describe the problem to a 'T'. By the time he is old enough to actually enjoy a railway he won't want facses on the locos & rolling stock!

Anyone have any ideas on cheaply creating a small garden 0 gauge railway?


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2015)

Look what I've found on one of my book shelves.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> My grandson is really into Thomas but I think you describe the problem to a 'T'. By the time he is old enough to actually enjoy a railway he won't want facses on the locos & rolling stock!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on cheaply creating a small garden 0 gauge railway?


Keep an eye out for Bachmann O Gauge Thomas The Tank Engine stock. Should never have been on sale in this country, Hornby holding the UK franchise. Thomas can be got for as little as £100, with some sets for £130. 
Check Hattons & Frizinghall Model Railways.


Outside & "0"gauge, I'd say @User is better placed to advise. See his post at the top of this page.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> Look what I've found on one of my book shelves.
> 
> View attachment 101439
> View attachment 101440


They part of your car clearout?


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Keep an eye out for Bachmann O Gauge Thomas The Tank Engine stock. Should never have been on sale in this country, Hornby holding the UK franchise. Thomas can be got for as little as £100, with some sets for £130.
> Check Hattons & Frizinghall Model Railways.



Is Frizinghall the place at the north end of Bradford?

That's where I got my set from.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> Is Frizinghall the place at the north end of Bradford?
> 
> That's where I got my set from.


On an industrial estate, then yes.
There was a shop in the city centre as well where you could have bought it though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Here are some pics, one of the original set, one of the track map layout (sorry about the quality, but its in the garage against the wall and difficult to get to ) and the controls, I think.
> 
> I have a huge loft, but I can't get the board as it is in the loft as the hatch is too small, I suppose I could re-build it but I'd rather not.
> 
> ...


R1039, The Flying Scotsman 2003. Last in the 2006 catalogue at £130. R1058 being the Live Steam Set.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2015)

i remember having a drop down mdf board in my bedroom when i was a kid use to spend hours on there playing with Hornby oo gauge set


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> On an industrial estate, then yes.
> There was a shop in the city centre as well where you could have bought it though.


I remember leaving the city centre on the road up to Baildon, and the shop was on the right hand side.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2015)

stephec said:


> I remember leaving the city centre on the road up to Baildon, and the shop was on the right hand side.


If you mean the upper road then it'd have been on your right. They've been on the lower(Canal Road) site for over ten years now. There they'd be on your left, travelling out of Bradford.


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Aug 2015)

biggs682 said:


> i remember having a drop down mdf board in my bedroom when i was a kid use to spend hours on there playing with Hornby oo gauge set



Me too, except mine was mainly Lima stuff. Parts of the MDF board make up some of the shelves in my room today.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2015)

marknotgeorge said:


> Me too, except mine was mainly Lima stuff. Parts of the MDF board make up some of the shelves in my room today.


What happened to the trains though?


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> What happened to the trains though?


I sold them, quite a few years ago.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2015)

marknotgeorge said:


> I sold them, quite a few years ago.


If its space that's the limiting factor, howabout one of these...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> My grandson is really into Thomas but I think you describe the problem to a 'T'. By the time he is old enough to actually enjoy a railway he won't want facses on the locos & rolling stock!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on cheaply creating a small garden 0 gauge railway?


"G" scale Thomas the Tank Engine.
http://www.anticsonline.co.uk/757_1_106334118.html


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> "G" scale Thomas the Tank Engine.
> http://www.anticsonline.co.uk/757_1_106334118.html



A bit beyond this pensioner's budget.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> A bit beyond this pensioner's budget.


They're the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Considering the "00" gauge sets are indoor use & not for small hands. Big hands at times. Would the parents not be willing to chip in?


----------



## stephec (5 Sep 2015)

stephec said:


> Look what I've found on one of my book shelves.
> 
> View attachment 101439
> View attachment 101440


I've been clearing out my library and these have to go.

If anyone wants them they're yours, just look at how much the postage costs and make at least the same donation to the Alzheimers Society.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (5 Sep 2015)

My dad is seriously into model railways, used to enjoy it as a kid but it lost its appeal as I got older but still appreciate the skill and effort that goes in.
Dad is a regular poster on RM web I believe and goes to a lot of shows around the country.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2015)

stephec said:


> I've been clearing out my library and these have to go.
> 
> If anyone wants them they're yours, just look at how much the postage costs and make at least the same donation to the Alzheimers Society.


You're only a short ride away!


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Sep 2015)

stephec said:


> I've been clearing out my library and these have to go.
> 
> If anyone wants them they're yours, just look at how much the postage costs and make at least the same donation to the Alzheimers Society.



I will happily take them, send me a PM if they are still available


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> They're the ones mentioned earlier in this thread. Considering the "00" gauge sets are indoor use & not for small hands. Big hands at times. Would the parents not be willing to chip in?
> View attachment 101739




I think the problem with Thomas themed electric trainsets is that they aren't for small hands, and once the hands are big enough it's probably better to go for the unthemed ones. I've got my son's battered Thomas but I've also got a GWR tank and carriage which I think I may bequeath later.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> I think the problem with Thomas themed electric trainsets is that they aren't for small hands, and once the hands are big enough it's probably better to go for the unthemed ones. I've got my son's battered Thomas but I've also got a GWR tank and carriage which I think I may bequeath later.


Often cheaper to buy the set with what you want in it, selling on the rest.

Thomas,Underground Ernie & Chuggington all suffer from the same problem. Small, often delicate items in hands not used to them. Something the manufacturers must be aware of.


----------



## vernon (6 Sep 2015)

stephec said:


> I remember leaving the city centre on the road up to Baildon, and the shop was on the right hand side.



Your memory is correct though they have now moved to an industrial unit close by. In hink that the shop is now a restaurant.

Frizinghall Model Railways was also a great source of Meccano sets from 0 through to 10 as well as Meccano plans for classics like the giant block setting crane.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> Your memory is correct though they have now moved to an industrial unit close by. In hink that the shop is now a restaurant.
> 
> Frizinghall Model Railways was also a great source of Meccano sets from 0 through to 10 as well as Meccano plans for classics like the giant block setting crane.


Still are one of the regions main Meccano suppliers, with the Block Setting Crane in a display cabinet on the left hand side as you walk in. Plans on the far right. Cost of parts required for the crane, £1,200!

15 years ago they were in the same place they are now, just off the Shipley Airedale road.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> Your memory is correct though they have now moved to an industrial unit close by. In hink that the shop is now a restaurant.
> 
> Frizinghall Model Railways was also a great source of Meccano sets from 0 through to 10 as well as Meccano plans for classics like the giant block setting crane.


Still are one of the regions main Meccano suppliers, with the Block Setting Crane in a display cabinet on the left hand side as you walk in. Plans on the far right.
15 years ago they were in the same place they are now, just off the Shipley Airedale road.


----------



## stephec (6 Sep 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I will happily take them, send me a PM if they are still available


They did go straight away.


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

stephec said:


> They did go straight away.



No problem, I really need to build the bl**dy thing rather than reading anyway 

Thanks


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> No problem, I really need to build the bl**dy thing rather than reading anyway
> 
> Thanks


What's stopping you?


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> What's stopping you?



I am scared to start. I have ideas, a track plan, most of the track and points and one locomotive but I am unable to lay the first track length or place the first tree or whatever ...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I am scared to start. I have ideas, a track plan, most of the track and points and one locomotive but I am unable to lay the first track length or place the first tree or whatever ...


There's one or two shows coming up this month near you. Why not visit one, see how they do it/have done it.

Any layout put up will not just appear overnight or in one go. That's the basic idea behind the trakmat in the picture posted by CarlP. To give you an idea of what goes where, track, buildings, figures and ground features.

Daft as it may sound, what size of locomotive would you be looking at running?


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> There's one or two shows coming up this month near you. Why not visit one, see how they do it/have done it.
> 
> Any layout put up will not just appear overnight or in one go. That's the basic idea behind the trakmat in the picture posted by CarlP. To give you an idea of what goes where, track, buildings, figures and ground features.
> 
> Daft as it may sound, what size of locomotive would you be looking at running?



N-gauge is what I have, it seemed the best choice to make full use of the space available. I have a class 47 (I think) locomotive, but once I have built it I will be running much smaller things like Jinty and the class46XX pannier with DCC.

And you are right, I need to sit down one afternoon and just start, the trouble is I don't know where to start, I have a coffee table to put it on and have designed a track on the computer, but then I just stop


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

Reason for the loco question is the larger ones won't run properly on the smallest standard curves.
How much of the track that you have fits into your current plan?


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Reason for the loco question is the larger ones won't run properly on the smallest standard curves.
> How much of the track that you have fits into your current plan?



I have about 70-80% of the track I need. I designed a track using SCARM and have a full sized printout of it, but have since lost the file so cannot load it back into SCARM or show it here, sadly


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I have about 70-80% of the track I need. I designed a track using SCARM and have a full sized printout of it, but have since lost the file so cannot load it back into SCARM or show it here, sadly


Doesn't the program "remember" the layout?

I always advised the following:
Get the catalogues, go online. Make a list of everything that you want. On paper.
Draw your layout(you've done this part), on paper.
Check what your layout will actually require from your list drawn up.
Check where the layout will actually be going. will it fit. Will what you want to run/operate actually fit the layout.
Amend your layout to the area available.
Start crossing off items no longer required. You've no need of those 20 one metre sections of track after all. And that two metre long, double platform. And that ten coach express train won't fit on the layout now. Cross those off
Now have a look at the prices. How much can you actually afford. Check your list and cross off those you can't afford at present. 
Have you duplicated any item, it came in a larger set and you've not realised.

A bit harsh, and a bit simplistic at times. But mistakes made on paper are easier correct. Plus you don't have to worry about getting it all home and then storing it, until you need it.

Once given the task of getting everything, bar the boards, for this layout. Customer insisted he wanted it to look just as shown.




Parts & price list drawn up of everything and sent to the shop. About 1 & 1/2 sheets of A4, with parts and prices. That's when he baulked when presented with the list.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HORNBY-Di...dlam-Layout-two-trains-included-/391047310847
Note the above doesn't include the buildings, platforms or scenics!


You being Mersyside-ish, have you been on the Hattons website. One I've used myself, among others.
@User was saying he'd some "N" Gauge to sell


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Sep 2015)

I have actually visited the Hattons Shop - nice people and VERY knowledgable, obviously 

I will drag out the track and stuff next weekend and have a serious think about starting something - honest !


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> I have actually visited the Hattons Shop - nice people and VERY knowledgable, obviously
> 
> I will drag out the track and stuff next weekend and have a serious think about starting something - honest !


One I'd recommend to anyone.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2015)

You want hills, consider the trough or flower pot approach.
Waste paper screwed up into loose balls & placed inside. Leaving a space for your hill. Line with plastic & fill with plaster. Allow time to dry, lift the plastic sheet out and repeat. No two will be the same.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2015)

I've got loads of N Gauge kit, locos, rolling stock and track. I must get round to a layout one day.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've got loads of N Gauge kit, locos, rolling stock and track. I must get round to a layout one day.


End to end layout, down one wall?


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> End to end layout, down one wall?


Possible.

I wish now I'd gone to Z Gauge, much more scope for a decent layout in limited space. Pricey stuff though.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2015)

N isn't that far behind 00 price wise. Spec wise its matching in parts.

However if you're stuck for space http://www.tgauge.com/


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2015)

T Gauge looks great, but isn't it a problem getting the locos to run at slow speed because of the tiny motors?


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> T Gauge looks great, but isn't it a problem getting the locos to run at slow speed because of the tiny motors?


There's a way round that

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw8SCKRFH_U

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/26063-rtr-hst-in-t-gauge/


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2015)

For some inspiration try these -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7I_z6k-MOY



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACkmg3Y64_s


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> For some inspiration try these -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7I_z6k-MOY
> ...



That second one is something to build up to. A day every 20 minutes there.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2017)

Of those who said they were going to start on their layout, who has?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Of those who said they were going to start on their layout, who has?



Nope, it's still propped up in the garage where it was two years ago. This year....maybe.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2019)

Bumping an old thread here, to save starting a new one.. 
I visited the old Hornby and Triang factory t'other week on a sentimental journey, with MrsPete, as she used to work there many moons ago. 
£5 for the two of us to pop into the museum for an hour.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Bumping an old thread here, to save starting a new one..
> I visited the old Hornby and Triang factory t'other week on a sentimental journey, with MrsPete, as she used to work there many moons ago.
> £5 for the two of us to pop into the museum for an hour.
> 
> ...



Was that in Kent? Margate or somewhere near?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Was that in Kent? Margate or somewhere near?


Westwood, Margate, on the Isle of Thanet. 
 ~ linkie ~


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2020)

Has anyone seen the new (February) edition of _Railway Modeller_ yet??

I'm quite taken with the 00 Stanley Station...……… as I grew up In the village, & still pass the site on a regular basis
The site is on the A642 'Aberford Road', a mile south-west of jct 30/M62

https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Station.html


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217028339012942&set=a.10216837124112689&type=3&theater



This sheltered housing/OAP bungalow complex is built on the site of the station; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/966649

The Zion chapel on the model still exists; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/250416


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-47163833


----------



## winjim (22 Jan 2020)

I'm glad this thread has appeared. Not that I'm a modeller, but I came across these little bicycles that look a lot of fun. HO/OO scale, they run on a magnetic track hidden underneath the road.



View: https://youtu.be/go1o0HPBcLs


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jan 2020)




----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jan 2020)

Kempstonian said:


>



Oooops! Phaeton had posted this already in another thread. I just found it


----------



## Oxford Dave (22 Jan 2020)

When I'm not riding my bike or playing my bass, I'm probably making buildings for my model railway. 
Anyone who lives within reach of South Oxfordshire could do a lot worse than visiting the Pendon Museum in Long Wittenham - probably the finest model railway in the word. All started over fifty years ago by a chap who used to cycle around the vale of the white horse taking measurements and pictures of the buildings there. The Vale Scene at Pendon is still a work in progress! 
It's about 20 miles from where I live in West Oxfordshire, so I am planning to cycle there in the spring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> ... *I am planning to cycle there in the spring.*



take pictures.


----------



## Oxford Dave (23 Jan 2020)

I'll do my best, but they don't allow flash and the light level isn't great in there (to preserve the work they've done, I assume).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Has anyone seen the new (February) edition of _Railway Modeller_ yet??
> 
> I'm quite taken with the 00 Stanley Station...……… as I grew up In the village, & still pass the site on a regular basis
> The site is on the A642 'Aberford Road', a mile south-west of jct 30/M62
> ...



After work today, I went to the Model Railway Show at New College, Pontefract (adjacent to the park & racecourse)
Mainly to see the 'Stanley Station'
I wasn't disappointed!!
https://www.wakefieldrms.org/


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

Whoever painted that backscene really knew what they were doing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whoever painted that backscene really knew what they were doing.



According the article in the magazine, a local chap painted it, as it was in the late 50's

The Church shown, in the background (St Peters) was demolished in early 2014, due to subsidence (from Colliery workings finally settling)
I watched some of the demolition work


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whoever painted that backscene really knew what they were doing.


It's a while since I went to an exhibition, and when I do I usually spend more time looking at the scenics and getting the backscene right seems to defeat so many, what is actually moving on so many layouts is merely usually stuff literally straight out of a box and hold little interest in comparison. I did have an end to fiddle exhibition layout which did make it to York in 2014 but issues of storage, transport and reliable assistants along with a few health issues at the time meant I subsequently withdrew it from the exhibition circuit and have slowly been converting it into a home layout, of the 3 scenic boards the centre one got axed for a new ninety degree board and I foolishly ordered in June 2017 an elevator to act as the fiddle which stopped me doing anything until it arrived. Still has not so new fiddle being made to fit the room and unless my deposit for the elevator is refunded, gave them to the end of Jan, it looks like an application to the small claims court will be needed. Absolutely no communication from them for well over a year and before that unfulfilled assurances that progress was being made.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whoever painted that backscene really knew what they were doing.



Ought to have added; the chaps surname was mentioned
I know a family by that name, but no idea if he's a member/related to them


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> It's a while since I went to an exhibition, and when I do I usually spend more time looking at the scenics and getting the backscene right seems to defeat so many, what is actually moving on so many layouts is merely usually stuff literally straight out of a box and hold little interest in comparison.



I know what you mean. One reason I went over to the Dark Side and started making narrow gauge models in obscure scales was that it meant I could make my own models instead of "just" buying them. That way I have something a bit different running on the layout.

Also, it's far cheaper.







I only managed one backscene so far, on this model. Unfortunately this is as far as it went because I'd planned it badly and the trains couldn't run on the track very well. Hopefully once I have a job (and therefore access to a wood workshop) I'll be able to make a new baseboard and rebuild the model in a more successful format.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know what you mean. One reason I went over to the Dark Side and started making narrow gauge models in obscure scales was that it meant I could make my own models instead of "just" buying them. That way I have something a bit different running on the layout.
> 
> Also, it's far cheaper.
> 
> ...


Curves too tight?

Edited to ask
Is that a "Y" point before the entrance to the building, and did you have trouble with that section of track?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Curves too tight?



Way too tight. I'd also severely underestimated the space needed for the quite ludicrous loading gauge I'd built into the models:






You'll appreciate that the passing loop pictured could barely accommodate any rolling stock without trains passing on the other side whacking them. Such is life.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Jan 2020)

Pendon is nuts...some of the cottages took literally years to make and the thatch is individually-placed human hairs! There are a couple of buildings from Wanborough, where I lived for 12 years.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

A few from the local show last September


----------



## Oxford Dave (27 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Pendon is nuts...some of the cottages took literally years to make and the thatch is individually-placed human hairs! There are a couple of buildings from Wanborough, where I lived for 12 years.


A friend of mine's mother made quite a few buildings for Pendon, I only found out by chance when I commented on a rather fine model cottage they had sitting under the TV. She's well into her 80s now, and a few years ago my friend, his brother and I took her there to have another look around the Vale scene. She was given the ViP treatment when they realised who she was!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Mar 2020)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I've only just found this thread and don't have the time just yet to read through all the posts.

Underground diorama being built:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-london-51932009/the-steampunk-model-railway-enthusiast-having-designs-used-by-hornby


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-london-51932009/the-steampunk-model-railway-enthusiast-having-designs-used-by-hornby



Oooh, I like those especially the Saturn Moon base.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2020)

Hornby are producing part of the range, according to a couple of the magazines


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-london-51932009/the-steampunk-model-railway-enthusiast-having-designs-used-by-hornby




When that came up the text at the bottom was saying "Michael Barnier confirms he has Covid-19". 

Immediate thought: "Crikey, he _really _dresses casual on his day off..."


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Latest edition of the _N Gauge Society_ magazine

Falkirk Wheel
Motorised too!!!

Apparantly, someone on the design team, gave the modeller access to the architects plans, & he transposed them to scale!!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Latest edition of the _N Gauge Society_ magazine
> 
> Falkirk Wheel
> Motorised too!!!
> ...


I’ve never heard of the Falkirk Wheel, I have just googled it, what an extraordinary construction.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of the Falkirk Wheel, I have just googled it, what an extraordinary construction.


It is indeed!!
Particularly its energy efficiency, when in use!!
Sadly I've never seen it, but have been up & down on its 'grandad' (Anderton Boat Lift)
May 2009, according to 'tag'/file information


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2020)

I actually meant to put this psoting in this thread, not the ('prototype') _Railways _thread
But it's so good, I don't mind using it twice


If anyone else has this years Hornby calendar (from the eponymous magazine)
This amazing layout is the June layout

120 foot of 'O gauge' East Coast Main Line 


View: https://www.facebook.com/glorioussteam/videos/211015150192916/UzpfSTE2MDE1MDg0MzY6MTAyMjAzMTkzMzU0MDU3OTU/



This is particularly good for the A4, & 'Deltics' (even a double-header!!)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3whm85yLS_M


https://www.knutsfordguardian.co.uk...-model-railway-owned-by-over-peover-resident/

https://www.gnbooks.co.uk/product/johnryansexpress/


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Apr 2020)

That's very good. The Class 37's smoke is more realistic than the A4's! Shame the Deltics don't have smoke as they could often give a steam engine a run for its money in the smog stakes.

Now, what sort of train needs 6,600hp up front?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of the Falkirk Wheel, I have just googled it, what an extraordinary construction.





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sadly I've never seen it, but have been up & down on its 'grandad' (Anderton Boat Lift)


Seen both but been on neither, it's quite strange according to my wife how no matter where we go on holiday there always seems to be a piece of canal architecture to see quite near, I don't know what she means


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Seen both but been on neither, it's quite strange according to my wife how no matter where we go on holiday there always seems to be a piece of canal architecture to see quite near, I don't know what she means



I know what you mean
My wife dreads me spotting a milestone, or boundary stone

And as for last October, when we went up to Northumberland for a week, & one of my interests being the _Great North Road _
Well, pre-bypass' - when it went through all the towns & villages
Once we gort north of the A59, I was warned........
Although we did compromise, & I was allowed to go through Leeming Bar, Durham, Newcastle. Morpeth. Alnwick, etc.....

And, of course, where we stayed was just off the _'GNR' _(on the coast, halfway between Lindisfarne & Bamburgh)

https://www.facebook.com/richard.a.thackeray/media_set?set=a.10213582673593460&type=3


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/MouldyRaspberry/videos


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Pendon is nuts...some of the cottages took literally years to make and the thatch is individually-placed human hairs! There are a couple of buildings from Wanborough, where I lived for 12 years.


Just following up - one of those buildings (the old shop on Church Road, derelict for a few years) is being redeveloped*, so Pendon is the only record of it now. Which was the whole point when Roye England started it.

*it looked as if it may have been purposely allowed to decay - the roof was stripped off and it was left open to the elements for a couple of years


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2021)

In the last issue of the _N Gauge Journal_, there is this size/depth/distance comparison


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

On a somewhat larger scale..................

Whilst we were 'out & about' this afternoon (13 additions) we travelled back to York, via Ampleforth & Gilling East

Of course, I had to turn off onto PotterGate
Sadly it was track maintenance day, not a running day

I have seen it in operation before, as quite a few years ago I rode a CX in the woodlands of Ampleforth College not too faraway











Get your hankies ready, for when you start drooling.........

https://rsme.org.uk/index.php


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On a somewhat larger scale..................
> 
> Whilst we were 'out & about' this afternoon (13 additions) we travelled back to York, via Ampleforth & Gilling East
> 
> ...


.
There's a smaller track in Brighouse


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On a somewhat larger scale..................
> 
> Whilst we were 'out & about' this afternoon (13 additions) we travelled back to York, via Ampleforth & Gilling East
> 
> ...



There's a similar setup on Plochingen, built as part of a state garden festival a few years back. It's quite good fun with public trains and private models running through a park. 

From Wikipedia:


_The *Park railway in the Neckarauen* (dt. Parkbahn in den Neckarauen) is a Park railway operated by the Club Dampfbahner Plochingen with 127 mm (5 inches) and 184 mm (7.25 inches) gauges, which was built in 1998 on the Neckarauen, the place where the Landesgartenschau Baden-Württemberg took place at that time.

The track is 1.5 kilometers long in total, of which 1.2 kilometers are regularly used. The travel time is about 10 minutes. In contrast to most other park railways, which only have a simple track oval, the park railway in the Neckarauen region has several interlocking circuits.

The operating association Dampfbahner Plochingen e.V., founded in 1980, owns eight steam locomotives, of which the 1:3 scale and the locomotive _Plochingen_, a replica of the locomotive of the "Heilbronn" type, regularly pull the visitor trains, which run every weekend from Easter Monday to October._

I think I prefer your location though...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Latest edition of the _N Gauge Society_ magazine
> 
> Falkirk Wheel
> Motorised too!!!
> ...



@EltonFrog

_Senior Management _ & myself had a (self-catering) week in Scotland last October

Our first two nights were at North Queensferry
THIS was the sight from our room!!!









We also got up to the Falkirk Wheel
(& The Kelpies!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Seen both but been on neither, it's quite strange according to my wife how no matter where we go on holiday there always seems to be a piece of canal architecture to see quite near, I don't know what she means



We were in Chester in late April, & came home via a circuitous route (36 additions)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> .
> There's a smaller track in Brighouse


I think there's one some where near Morley too unless the person telling me was getting con fused? 

There is (or was?) an 'abandoned' minature near Pudsey
lt could be seen on a 'Google Earth' & similar mapping


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2021)

I've just rode 7 miles up the side of the Bure Valley railway, it's 7.5" gauge, between Hoveton/Wroxham & Aylsham, bit disappointed it wasn't running today. There was another at Ashmanhaugh a private collector, but there's a message on the website saying it closed last August, that it is with sad regrets that it has had to close, was open from 2002 to 2020, that was a 7.25"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> .
> There's a smaller track in Brighouse
> 
> 
> ...




Brighouse; https://www.bhme.co.uk/

Morley (well.... between Morley & Beeston); http://churwellwoodlandrailway.simplesite.com/423638325

*EDIT @ 13:20, Tuesday 25th*

https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=739
https://www.geograph.org.uk/stuff/list.php?title=Miniature+Railway,+Fulneck,+Leeds&gridref=SE2132


----------



## ericmark (29 May 2021)

I am slowly watching next door installing his garden railway, seems at one time there was one at this house, and it ran through part of the house, can still see the steel lintel now bricked up where it went through house.

Yes had triang railway as a boy, sister had really small one, but never had the room, got son a wall mounted system with space craft like units, but never really had the time or room, so today I play with a 2'6" gauge 8 miles long, I enjoy it, but they are a tad heavy to make mistakes with, plus carry general public so some rather strict rules. 

Not sure what it weights but _Zillertal_ is rather heavy. Just looked it up  seems only 7.5 ton  a lot less than expected, but errors

can be expensive, car written off, it scratched the engine, but it was not allowed to move until investigators arrived so had to bus all passengers, car drivers fault it seems.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

ericmark said:


> I am slowly watching next door installing his garden railway, seems at one time there was one at this house, and it ran through part of the house, can still see the steel lintel now bricked up where it went through house.
> 
> Yes had triang railway as a boy, sister had really small one, but never had the room, got son a wall mounted system with space craft like units, but never really had the time or room, so today I play with a 2'6" gauge 8 miles long, I enjoy it, but they are a tad heavy to make mistakes with, plus carry general public so some rather strict rules.
> 
> ...



I spent many a happy summer volunteering on that railway


----------



## ericmark (29 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I spent many a happy summer volunteering on that railway


Colvid permitting I still do.


----------



## palinurus (29 May 2021)

winjim said:


> I'm glad this thread has appeared. Not that I'm a modeller, but I came across these little bicycles that look a lot of fun. HO/OO scale, they run on a magnetic track hidden underneath the road.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/go1o0HPBcLs




What am I doing in this thread? I just watched a model train video, and now this. I should be putting out the washing and going to pick up my prescription.

I am envisaging a layout with no trains, just cyclists going places. To buy pastries and stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

ericmark said:


> Colvid permitting I still do.



I came as a teenager fairly frequently. In fact I'm solely responsible for the fact the mess coach was green and cream for several years: I was taken down to Tanllan shed, where one of the older volunteers mixed up all the leftover paint. It came out green and I was told to "get on with it". I spent two weeks lurking down there painting that carriage. There was some discussion because I painted the buffer beam red which was supposedly the "wrong" colour. Next time I went someone had repainted it, but the rest stayed the same for a while, as far as I know.

The line is also the reason I'm here in a way; on my firsr visit they had the German/Austrian loco, 699.01 on the service train: suddenly European Trains became interesting, and the next year I happened to be starting GCSE German, and practised on ancient Zillertalbahn magazines from the station shop...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

As seen in the current issue of 'British Railway Modeling' magazine (BRM) 

35 foot long MGR trains!!
One end is a foot higher than the other, to recreate the gradient (1 in 137)

The magazine seems to imply that it's touring, but I can't see any dates

Sorry, for this 'Mail' link; https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-junction-Britains-biggest-model-railway.html

https://www.britainsbiggestmodelrailway.com/

https://www.world-of-railways.co.uk/news/britains-biggest-model-railway-powered-by-heljan/


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbUICyWvtas


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-58668109


----------



## ericmark (24 Sep 2021)

At the same event at local heritage railway where I volunteer, a wool dying company moved out and railway bought the building which means they have space under cover, not very good space as no permanent lighting, but the 16 gauge railway used that space.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2021)

ericmark said:


> View attachment 610619
> 
> View attachment 610620
> 
> At the same event at local heritage railway where I volunteer, a wool dying company moved out and railway bought the building which means they have space under cover, not very good space as no permanent lighting, but the 16 gauge railway used that space.



It that one of the factory units beyond the car park at Llanfair?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As seen in the current issue of 'British Railway Modeling' magazine (BRM)
> 
> 35 foot long MGR trains!!
> One end is a foot higher than the other, to recreate the gradient (1 in 137)
> ...





Coming to its home city, in December!!! 


https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/...su-LAJ5wo_I3Vis2rdp3oP0nTMUV-jufnDumNPcOO5ewo


Plus, there's going to be a new TV series
Lifted from the above article

_Simon George’s model railway will feature on TV this coming winter as part of a series looking into history of famous model railway company, Hornby.

The Kent-based company’s first clockwork train was put into production in 1920.

Although Simon does not use Hornby equipment, he will still play a part in the documentary series, which will be called Hornby: A Model World.

There will be 10 episodes, each an hour long, and be screened on the digital channel, Yesterday, later this year._


----------



## ericmark (3 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It that one of the factory units beyond the car park at Llanfair?


Yes, the first bay is used for the Museum called Connections, and the last was used on that event for 16 mm, the centre bay is used for repairs and projects not needing heat, better than working outside, but no fire alarm so no welding, grinding etc.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

ericmark said:


> Yes, the first bay is used for the Museum called Connections, and the last was used on that event for 16 mm, the centre bay is used for repairs and projects not needing heat, better than working outside, but no fire alarm so no welding, grinding etc.



Yowser: Llanfair really has expanded in the last decades.


----------



## ericmark (3 Oct 2021)

Not even been here three years yet, so could not say.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Oct 2021)

I hope this is a suitable thread to post my question:

I have a friend who has collected engines and rolling stock over many years with the intention of building a model railway when he retired. He has now realised that will never happen (lack of space) and wants to sell his collection, most are in their original packaging. 

Where is the best place, physical or website for Iain to sell his collection?


----------



## stephec (24 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> I hope this is a suitable thread to post my question:
> 
> I have a friend who has collected engines and rolling stock over many years with the intention of building a model railway when he retired. He has now realised that will never happen (lack of space) and wants to sell his collection, most are in their original packaging.
> 
> Where is the best place, physical or website for Iain to sell his collection?


If they might be in any way collectable he could contact an auction house for a valuation?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> I hope this is a suitable thread to post my question:
> 
> I have a friend who has collected engines and rolling stock over many years with the intention of building a model railway when he retired. He has now realised that will never happen (lack of space) and wants to sell his collection, most are in their original packaging.
> 
> Where is the best place, physical or website for Iain to sell his collection?


Sorry to hear that he's considering selling up, and the reason behind it.

If he's able to, check them first. Some may be worth more than others. Sell them seperate, not with the rest as one lot.*

There are a few model shops that buy collections, with a few advertising in the model railway magazines. Hattons used to have a "Wish list" on their site of what others were after, which gave an indication of value.

Is there a model railway club nearby. They may know of people that buy collections. I'd trust them over an advert in any magazine.


*I've one A4, Mallard, Nigel Gresle type, that is valued at "around the £400 mark" whilst similar ones are £100 - £125. And aware of a small pug(0-4-0) that swaps hands for three to four times original selling price. I've the other one produced/released at the same time.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Oct 2021)

There is/was a publication that listed typical prices . I say was as the latest edition is 2015 so today will only be a rough guide particularly where a model has been since been superseded by a new one. Ramsay's British Model Trains Catalogue. eBay could be used as a judge of the value of an item provided OTT prices are ignored.


----------



## CharlesF (24 Oct 2021)

@classic33; @Mike_P Thanks for the advice, I will pass this on and let you know what happens.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

CharlesF said:


> @classic33; @Mike_P Thanks for the advice, I will pass this on and let you know what happens.


Just sorry to hear he's selling up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As seen in the current issue of 'British Railway Modeling' magazine (BRM)
> 
> 35 foot long MGR trains!!
> One end is a foot higher than the other, to recreate the gradient (1 in 137)
> ...





Heaton Lodge is coming to its home city, in December!!
I'm checking my days-off!!


View: https://www.facebook.com/HeatonLodge83/photos/a.105341668406073/201339788806260


https://www.britainsbiggestmodelrailway.com/tour.php#EventEVENT05


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2021)

_'Heaton Lodge Junction_' featured quite comprehensively in last nights 'Hornby' programme


----------



## ericmark (1 Nov 2021)

We have special days and people do put up stalls to sell things, but never know how well stuff will sell, guy here had his table at end of museum and one way due to Colvid means all directed past him, seems he sold nothing.

Loads of interest, but no buyers. Felt sorry for him, there for two days of gala and nothing. But on other years he has done well, you never know.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday 21st

Apologies, not the best images. but access is limited (without going onto private land)


From memory, I think it's 7" gauge
Fulneck
(Pudsey)
Leeds

I've known about this for a long time, but never seen it before



















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6483107
https://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=739
https://www.geograph.org.uk/stuff/list.php?title=Miniature+Railway,+Fulneck,+Leeds&gridref=SE2132


----------



## Mike_P (21 Nov 2021)

Video on youtube, suggest skip to 3:18 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RRxSvl1H_E


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Video on youtube, suggest skip to 3:18
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RRxSvl1H_E



I walked over from Tong, via Keeper Lane/Bankhouse Lane, & came out almost opposite the footpath/stone steps (at 2:50) & took my shots from the 'path


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heaton Lodge is coming to its home city, in December!!
> I'm checking my days-off!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tickets bought yesterday, for father-in-law, & myself


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)




----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2021)

Looks great. Hopefully it'll appear somewhere closer to me one day.


----------



## byegad (3 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> If they might be in any way collectable he could contact an auction house for a valuation?


Vectis in Yarm IIRC specialise in such sales.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

Roll on Tuesday, for my visit 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...a9aLu77rjvhVnZVhduJl6FnFdp3U_HZWR0QJsh25Azszc



MontyVeda said:


> Looks great. Hopefully it'll appear somewhere closer to me one day


All I can suggest is keep checking the site, or its social media

https://www.britainsbiggestmodelrailway.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 620358



What a marvellous thing!!










































Even the filter-bed 'sprayers' rotated!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Note the 'O Gauge' TESCO bag..........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

And from my iPhone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Again, from iPhone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

Hmm
This was on _Look North_ earlier this evening, & there I was, in front of the TV camera, photographing it
Worse still, SWMBO saw it too

From about 20:55
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0012c3g/look-north-yorkshire-evening-news-07122021


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Dec 2021)

Thanks for those Richard... a stunning layout and some great photographs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Thanks for those Richard... a stunning layout and some great photographs


Thankyou

Given that part of it was built as the _Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_, it may find its way over the Pennines??
Just keep an eye on the website/social media

I very much doubt it will travel again this year, as it's being exhibited in Wakefield until the 19th


----------



## FrankCrank (8 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Again, from iPhone
> 
> View attachment 621069
> 
> ...


Always admire the time and patience that goes into creating these displays. One thing in particular, the close up of the engine, shows it looking 'factory fresh', and I think real skill is needed to make it look weathered. Not trying to detract in any way - this coming from someone who obliterated an Airfix Flying Scotsman with their newly acquired air gun, aged around 15, not that that's any excuse


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Always admire the time and patience that goes into creating these displays. One thing in particular, the close up of the engine, shows it looking 'factory fresh', and I think real skill is needed to make it look weathered. Not trying to detract in any way - this coming from someone who obliterated an Airfix Flying Scotsman with their newly acquired air gun, aged around 15, not that that's any excuse


I think that was one of the few unweathered locomotives
There must have been close to 30, so a lot of work 

1/4 ton of chippings for ballast too!!

We did hear the owner telling someone that he'd had an old chap having a real go at him, as none of the cars on the transporters had tax discs!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

@FrankCrank
The other probable reason, for non-weathering, is that the engines are on loan from the sponsor?
Heljan

And a condition was the return in the same physical condition?
(the weathered ones being his own?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2021)

Heaton Lodge, as I featured above


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YgrwxRdxYM


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heaton Lodge, as I featured above
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YgrwxRdxYM


wow! close to 50 cars!


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Apr 2022)

You'd always get a few engines that had just been washed. A green Alycidon pulling blue and grey carriages was probably "bulled up" for a railtour, anyway.


----------

